# STEREO EDUCATION 101



## teambassick (Jan 5, 2008)

First and Foremost nobody get offended this is my .02 and not directed at anyone individual.

For the love of god stop the B.S.!!!! I love lowriders, I would never build one again but, give mad respect and props to those who do because I know the passion and dedication they put into them. Wether it is just for the streets or full show having a lowrider is a culture that only a few understand and appreciate. HOWEVER..........

There is no excuse for the backwards thinking of having to put more than one pair of 6x9's in a vehicle. If you want it louder add more speakers in the front (there is always a way). Oh and when you do don't buy a 4x6,5.25 and 6.5 just so you have every size possible in there (it doesn't work "the best" that way). When selecting speakers for your rides follow the K.I.S.S. theory, KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID. If it is a new ride most factory speaker locations are great just needs to be upgraded and put some decent power. This means you buy an amp for those speakers too not just 1500 watts for your Kickers (I'll get to that next). If its an old school you can more less get away with some good quality round speakers up front (making cuts,pods or whatever) and some matching or 6x9's for the rear. Lets break it down this way.... There is no way in hell you'd run 13x7 all chrome reverse wires in the front with low pros and some 14x7 4x gold standards in the back with vogues on 87 cutlass, why would you do that to your stereo system?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

sounds like just the tip of the iceberg, also, i dont run 6x9 in anything personally, and different people have different goals so you cant really say theres one way to do things.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

tip of the iceberg here, but unfortunately it will fall on deaf ears.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

i appreciate the effort and .02 as well....but most guys worry about how it would look as opposed to how it would sound...which is a shame cus the cars are usually works of art whether its a full show or street ride.

when i was in cali i noticed most shops out that way that i visited were doing things ass backwards or werent knowledgable enough to complete easy daily installations of alarms and multimedia head units......they need more mecp certified installers out there


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## teambassick (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah I agree with the installer situation out here. I mean in the State I can probably count the amount of good installers on my hands and this is a big fucking state. :facepalm:

I get the idea that most ideas are driven by what "Looks" good over what "Sounds" good. I find that most would be willing to sacrifice this by putting more time into customizing rather then more stereo equipment. For example (back to the 6x9's) I convinced a friend to simply put a pair instead of two pairs in back of his 65 impala and do a custom box with a woofer in the trunk with a single 10 band pass. Just a little paint on the grills and a new rear deck made for 1.) a good looking custom rear deck and 2.) a killer rear stage and subwoofer enclosure. obviously with the cylinders, pumps and batteries is the only reason a single 10 was used. 

I'm online preaching to the choir I know but, if some took the time and asked a question or two it would be nice to see some them with an show quality, acoustically accurate car stereo systems. Instead of a loud noisy polluter.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

teambassick said:


> Yeah I agree with the installer situation out here. I mean in the State I can probably count the amount of good installers on my hands and this is a big fucking state. :facepalm:I get the idea that most ideas are driven by what "Looks" good over what "Sounds" good. I find that most would be willing to sacrifice this by putting more time into customizing rather then more stereo equipment. For example (back to the 6x9's) I convinced a friend to simply put a pair instead of two pairs in back of his 65 impala and do a custom box with a woofer in the trunk with a single 10 band pass. Just a little paint on the grills and a new rear deck made for 1.) a good looking custom rear deck and 2.) a killer rear stage and subwoofer enclosure. obviously with the cylinders, pumps and batteries is the only reason a single 10 was used. I'm online preaching to the choir I know but, if some took the time and asked a question or two it would be nice to see some them with an show quality, acoustically accurate car stereo systems. Instead of a loud noisy polluter.


 well hear on layitlow, u ask a question and you either dont get a response or get laughed at or frowned upon..


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

playboi13 said:


> well hear on layitlow, u ask a question and you either dont get a response or get laughed at or frowned upon..


I can think of a simple solution to that...


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Brahma Brian said:


> I can think of a simple solution to that...


 although i cant really say that... i have had some good help in the past.. but it seems lately its been dead as hell .. especially in car stereo threads.. nobody responds.. .. whats ur solution.. another site im guessing .


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

playboi13 said:


> although i cant really say that... i have had some good help in the past.. but it seems lately its been dead as hell .. especially in car stereo threads.. nobody responds.. .. whats ur solution.. another site im guessing .


I guess the bold red link in my sig with the flashing light above it is too subtle. LOL


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

lolz


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

Airborne said:


> tip of the iceberg here, but unfortunately it will fall on deaf ears.


^^^^THIS i have adressed the same things u said a 100 times thats why so many threads just go unanswered.they questions are asked you answer they argue and tell you there friend had it and it worked.than y are u asking if you already know go threw a bunch of topics you will see.


----------



## jjaassoonnguy (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm happy there is someone else thank thinks like me that sound is superior to looks!!!
TTMFT


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

So what ur saying is three 6x9s work better than four??? Lmao just fuckin around


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

I agree with this topic if you are directing this at people who are willing to spend more than 2500 in just parts. Majority of people who run 4 6x9s in their car have only 500 in their stereo systems and the sound their getting out of 500 would be hard to beat

i dont see how all the audiophiles bash on 6x9's. If you can tell me of a pair of speakers that can make the same amount of bass and highs as a $100 pair of 6x9's for the same price you got my attention. I agree with the fact that lowriders put 4 6x9s in when it is not necessary and ultimately may kill the higher quality components in the front. But for those who have only 4 6x9's and an amp disregard this topic because the only way you would get better/more sound is by adding subs or $500 components for the front and a $300+ amp just for the components and somebody with real time analyzer to tune it which would be another 100+.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

^^, if you are carefull you can put together a decent sub stage and an amp for $500.00 or less. Then $150.00 or so for some decent components or coax's. I thing the 4x 6x9's are more of a nostalgia thing...


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

sj_sharx4 said:


> I agree with this topic if you are directing this at people who are willing to spend more than 2500 in just parts. Majority of people who run 4 6x9s in their car have only 500 in their stereo systems and the sound their getting out of 500 would be hard to beat
> 
> i dont see how all the audiophiles bash on 6x9's. If you can tell me of a pair of speakers that can make the same amount of bass and highs as a $100 pair of 6x9's for the same price you got my attention. I agree with the fact that lowriders put 4 6x9s in when it is not necessary and ultimately may kill the higher quality components in the front. But for those who have only 4 6x9's and an amp disregard this topic because the only way you would get better/more sound is by adding subs or $500 components for the front and a $300+ amp just for the components and somebody with real time analyzer to tune it which would be another 100+.


when i see a chromed out candy painted car w shit by nines in it its a cop out,they all sound like shit no crossover networks and just plan fuckin shit..u can do a full system for about 700 bucks .no more excuses lets start putting real music in our cars...


----------



## teambassick (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW!!!!

I am glad to see there is a serious discussion about this (to an extent). I will agree that bang for buck 6x9 is the best way to go but, almost all lowriders throw $1000 of dollars into their rides. Can someone show me a $500 hyrdo set up after install and batteries? I know i can find me some $500 wires but, no way in hell they are going to be Dayton's. 

Everyone starts off some where and I just would like everyone to grow espeically the Lowrider community as I find they have the passion and pride to get it done. I would love the day to see one be judged at MECA or IASCA event with a MS-8 or Bit-One in them just killing it. Or hell even in the SPL lanes.....


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/302747-four-6x9-fest.html


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

i was thinkin bout puttin 4 6x9s in the back :| mostly for looks and i got 4.5s in my dash it sounds good wit just 2 6x9s and 2 4.5s tho its clear and loud


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

^^^^ if anything, add a pair of 6.5 on your front doors


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> ^^^^ if anything, add a pair of 6.5 on your front doors


That don't change the look of the rear deck :|


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

but it adds to sound quality... sq > looks .. or if you must have 4 6x9s on rear deck,then also add to front , front should have more than rear


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Playboy206 said:


> That don't change the look of the rear deck :|


I've got Four 6 x 9's on the rear deck. Except 2 have speakers and 2 are just the grilles. Moved the speakers to the center because of the hydraulic cylinders and the grilles on the sides are my access to hydro terminal block and the cylinders since i've got a speaker box with a face panel in the way. It also helps bring the bass into the cabin


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

fuck it! im putting 6 6x9's in the dash and 4 in the rear! front stage bitches!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I've got Four 6 x 9's on the rear deck. Except 2 have speakers and 2 are just the grilles. Moved the speakers to the center because of the hydraulic cylinders and the grilles on the sides are my access to hydro terminal block and the cylinders since i've got a speaker box with a face panel in the way. It also helps bring the bass into the cabin


:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

excalibur said:


> fuck it! im putting 6 6x9's in the dash and 4 in the rear! front stage bitches!


:wink:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

ive got 4 6 eminence under my rear deck and it looks stock until i turn it up,6 in the kicks and one 8 and one 6 on each door plus a couple more 6s and 8s in stealth locations:ninja: and 6 tweeters/horns in total and eventhough you can hear them you cant see them


----------



## teambassick (Jan 5, 2008)

I suppose for the most it is what looks good rather than sounds good. To some, as long as it is loud and clear that is all that matters. Then, to others well if they can do it so can I. 

I think all of the above can be achieved without looking gawdy, sounding like ass and just what plain don't make sense. Point of this thread was just to stir conversation and maybe open some eyes to the from the lowrider world into the car audio world. Taken away the simple idea of lets make sure it sounds as good as it looks.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> ive got 4 6 eminence under my rear deck and it looks stock until i turn it up,6 in the kicks and one 8 and one 6 on each door plus a couple more 6s and 8s in stealth locations:ninja: and 6 tweeters/horns in total and eventhough you can hear them you cant see them


 damn... that some serious sound... i bet that sounds loud and clean..


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> damn... that some serious sound... i bet that sounds loud and clean..


sure does now i gotta start planning my 4th order box and trunk layout,im gonna be using some plexi for the subs and plexi to make a couple of logos all lit up with leds and im making a billet battery rack to go under my trunk floor where the spare tire hump used to be to hold 4 kinetiks and you cant see from under /back cus my fuel pump and fuel filter goes mounted there..hopefully i post some pics..i would like to start a build topic but i know ill start it and have tons of pics and info and backtracked by something else like always..well see


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> sure does now i gotta start planning my 4th order box and trunk layout,im gonna be using some plexi for the subs and plexi to make a couple of logos all lit up with leds and im making a billet battery rack to go under my trunk floor where the spare tire hump used to be to hold 4 kinetiks and you cant see from under /back cus my fuel pump and fuel filter goes mounted there..hopefully i post some pics..i would like to start a build topic but i know ill start it and have tons of pics and info and backtracked by something else like always..well see


sounds badass... do you know what subs and amps you will be running


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> sounds badass... do you know what subs and amps you will be running


4 digital designs and 4 ppi 2500 if not im using my crescendos 3k


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

Airborne said:


> tip of the iceberg here, but unfortunately it will fall on deaf ears.


yeah i can read thou ...!


----------



## omarmontes90 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey Great Info!

I am personally new to the speakers world. (I don' t know thing about them) So It's really helpful listening to what other people have to say and getting some advice about speakers. I appreciate the rant! Thanks!!


----------



## chavelito (May 15, 2010)

Im having trouble trying to find a good way to put my system in my cutlass if yall can check out my profile I have some ideas of how to place them just not sure if theyed sound good the pics are under cutlass i think:dunno:
Id really appreciate it


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

I have (4) 6x9's across my back dash and its not overkill because I have (3) 6.5" component sets up front. Also have (2) 12's in a blow through the rear dash as well. No trunk firing "rattle" sound. Also people who knock 6x9's are ignorant. They can sound good if they are properly powered "amp" with the gains and crossovers set correctly.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Im gunna run 2 6x9's in the rear deck, upgrade the 3.5's in the dash, and then Im thinking about buying those lower door panels with 2 speaker pods already molded into them so I can fit a set of 5.25 components and a pair of 5.25 coax for a total of 8 interior speakers. Maybe run the dash and rear speakers off of the radio and run the components and coax off of a nice amp. suggestions? i plan on running infinity kaapa.


----------



## piranah (Jun 17, 2013)

New to speakers as well. Why are 6*9 bad? Is there a description as to what the correct speakers to use are?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I just finished my budget audio setup in my 63.
Im running an alpine blue tooth headunit with the ktp plug n play alpine mini amp pushing 2 alpine 6.5s in the kick panels..out back ive got a cadence 600w amp to 2 cadence 6x9s .the sound quality is great..good highs. and enough bass to vibrate the rear view mirror. I am upgrading the 6x9s to the kicker ks693s as they handle bass really well from what ive read


----------

